# ISO-Tiramisu Rec.



## jreyno4960 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hoping someone can help me with a really good tiramisu recipe.  Have tried a couple but not quite what I expected. Need it for a special birthday dessert.

Thanks, Jan


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome!
Hold tight and some one will come along with the perfect recipe for you.
You can also do a search.  Just go to the tool bar at the top.


----------

